# Ciudades alemanas al sur de Chile!!!!



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Este thread es para mostrarles parte de lo que son algunos pueblos y ciudades al sur de Chile.

La Región de Los Lagos es sin duda una de la regiones mas hermosas del planeta, pero debido a la adversidad del clima (uno de los mas lluviosos y frios del mundo) y el escazo interes de poblar la zona por sus diversas dificultados climaticas y topograficas hizo que lamentablemente para finales del siglo XIX esta región del pais fuese una de las menos pobladas, representando un riesgo para la soberania, lo cual hizo a las autoridades de la epoca iniciar una fuerte estrategia migratoria con el fin de poblar dichas tierras. El gran impulsor de esta idea fue Vicente Pérez Rosales junto a Carlos Anwandter. 

La migracion austro-alemana en Chile se divide en tres fases u olas migratorias que recibio el pais, esta se dio entre los años 1807-1886, 1872-1875, 1902-1932. Hoy en dia se estima que la poblacion decendiente es de alrededor de 600.000 directos y no directos, siendo la tercera mas grande fuera de Alemania, despues de U.S.A y Brasil.

Los aportes en lo cultural, ideologico, economico y social que han entregado a la poblacion de Chile (que no sobrepasa los 15 millones de habitantes) es sin duda impresionante y sin duda sus decendientes han, son y seran actores fundamentales en el desarrollo de este pais.

Espero les gusten las fotos, y bueno es una parte importante de nuestra historia la cual yo queria compartir con ustedes que siempre reciben tan bien los aportes que se puedan entregar de miembros de otros foros y bueno siendo un descendiente mas y orgulloso del aporte que hemos entregado a nuestro Chile, no podia dejar de mostrarles parte de lo que es para mi gusto la region mas hermosa de este pais.
Un abrazo para ustedes amigos  *


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Que buenas fotos... El diseño de las casas es genial y caracterìstico de los migrantes alemanes. Cuando viajé a Pozuzo me di con la sorpresa de encontrar algo similar a lo que muestras en las fotos. Simplemente sorprendente!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Muy bonito lugar. Ya quisiera yo que los pueblos peruanos luzcan almenos el 50% de bonito de lo que luce este lugar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno yo conozco Puerto Montt y es un lugar hermozo, sinceramente esos paisajes de tus fotos parecen tiroleses, increibles.... En realidad muy bonito


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Bravazo! Se nota un lugar muy tranquilo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindo lugar


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Hermoso lugar para el relajo y tranquilidad.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Los lugares son simplemente hermosos. Y las fotos son de una nitidez espectacular.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda estos pueblos son hermosos, los paisajes también.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Bellísimos lugares.


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*"Ciudades" alemanas?! y poneas a Pucon (jeje este thread es un chiste)*


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Magallanes said:


> *"Ciudades" alemanas?! y poneas a Pucon (jeje este thread es un chiste)*


No, lo que pasa es que en Pucon si hubo influencia alemana es cosa de ver la arquitectura de la zona y el procentaje de colonos en el sector al igual que en la ciudad de Temuco, lo que sucede es que no la hubo tanto como en las ciudades de mas al sur y por si no lo sabias la migracion se dio entre Valparaiso y Puerto Montt y eso lo se porque soy miembro de la colonia.

Oye amigo no hace falta que seas tan mala onda  . Saludos


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que hermosos lugares!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Lindos paisajes, parece un lugar tranquilo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esos paisejes son hermosos, dan ganas de ir a pasar un fin de semana descansando entre tanto verdor y la ciudad de por si se ve estupenda kay:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Nada de especial..

Mejor muestren el norte.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

estos son unos pueblitos, no son "ciudades". hay varias construcciones que se pueden decir son "autenticamente" alemanas, ya que fueron construidas por los colonos o sus descendientes inmediatos. 

pero lo que muestras de pucon, esos grandes departamentos y hoteles, no tienen nada que ver con los alemanes y todo que ver con la estetica que escoje la constructora. aca en california los gringos les encanta construir al estilo espaNol, pero no andan diciendo que son pueblos "espaNoles". son los gringos (en realidad los mexicanos, ya que la fuerza laboral con los construye son de alla) y no los espaNoles los que hacen esas construcciones, igual que en chile son los chilenos y no los "alemanes" los responsable de esto.

este thread es una exajeracion increible, o al menos no esta bien presentada y trata de hacer pasar algo por "aleman" cuando no lo es.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Nada de especial..
> 
> Mejor muestren el norte.


las ciudades con "nada de especial" justamente estan en el norte :bash: , cabrito. preguntale a cualquier turista que piensan de las ciudades del norte comparadas con las ciudades del sur y veras que las ciudades mas feas y aburridas son las nortinas. sorry.


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

muy lindo lugar... igual de lindo que el norte...


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

agliati2005 said:


> *Este thread es para mostrarles parte de lo que son algunos pueblos y ciudades al sur de Chile.
> 
> La migracion austro-alemana en Chile se divide en tres fases u olas migratorias que recibio el pais, esta se dio entre los años 1807-1886, 1872-1875, 1902-1932. Hoy en dia se estima que la poblacion decendiente es de alrededor de 600.000 directos y no directos, siendo la tercera mas grande fuera de Alemania, despues de U.S.A y Brasil.
> Los aportes en lo cultural, ideologico, economico y social que han entregado a la poblacion de Chile (que no sobrepasa los 15 millones de habitantes) es sin duda impresionante y sin duda sus decendientes han, son y seran actores fundamentales en el desarrollo de este pais.
> *


*
?de donde chucha sacas que la 3a colonia mas grande de alemanes esta en chile?

yo investigue un poco el tema de la immigracion alemana a chile cuando estuve en la universidad, y el numero de alemanes que llego a chile en los 90 aNos, desde mediados del siglo XIX hasta antes de 2a guerra mundial fueron menos de 18mil. el numero mas grande de alemanes que llego a chile en un solo aNo creo que fue como 3mil.

llegaron mucho mas alemanes a canada que a chile, y tambien a rusia (si, hubo emigracion de alemanes desde alemania al centro-sur ruso, aunque ya la mayoria se ha regresado a alemania desde la caida de la CCCP). por lo que entiendo tambien llegaron mas alemanes a argentina que a chile, pero alla no les hacen tanta propaganda ya que se pierden entre tantos otros immigrantes que llego.

cuando van los extranjeros a chile tienen que buscar con lupa a los alemanes, lo que siempre les sorprenda, ya que le hacen tanta propaganda en chile a los alemanes y el sur y todo eso.

lo que si es que los alemanes, y los immigrantes europeos en general, tuvieron una inifluencia desproporcional a sus numeros en chile. fundaron ciudades e industrias.

en cambio, a chile llegaron 10 palestinos por cada aleman (y los palestinos son una de las comunidades mas ricas de chile) sin embargo no le hacen tanta propaganda a los palestinos como a los arabes. 

sospecho que si los palestinos fueran rubios de ojos azules los chilenos si que les harian mas propaganda. 

en fin, los numeros e influencia de los alemanes han sido historicamente exajerados en chile. me interesaria ver tu fuente de que hay 600mil descendientes alemanes. ?o es gente que entre sus 25 antepasados mas cercanos se cuelga un puro aleman del arbol familiar?

si fuera por eso, entonces en chile hay 16millones de mapuches y sus descendientes, claro que el chileno en chile raramente piensa asi respecto a sus indios.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Foristas chilenos, el thread es interesante, si su forista se equivocò, creo que por lo menos deberìan guardar la medida de cordialidad que se merece. Ya que todos estamos propensos a equivocarnos...

Espero que luego de mi post ya no sigan las discusiones... Seguro la idea de aggliati2005 era mostrar su pais, no creo que sea para tanto discutir.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Iggui said:


> las ciudades con "nada de especial" justamente estan en el norte :bash: , cabrito. preguntale a cualquier turista que piensan de las ciudades del norte comparadas con las ciudades del sur y veras que las ciudades mas feas y aburridas son las nortinas. sorry.


No hablaba de las ciudades.

Si fuera así, pregúntale que prefiere a un turista francés, alemán, ****** o inglés que prefiere y dirá 1000 veces más SAN PEDRO DE ATACAMA que una de estas ciudades.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Que desastre de thread...* hno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esto es intolerable, como pueden de esta manera tan infantil sabotear un thread que era de por si muy agradable, muy aceptado y recibido con gusto por nuestro foro.

Pero no, tenìan que empezar una discusiòn absurda. Ya quisieron sabotear el otro thread de Santiago, pero no pudieron, por lo tanto lo hacen con este.

Es importante que noten, como nosotros los peruanos que hemos opinado, nos hemos maravillado por la belleza de su paìs, incluso nos han dado ganas de ir conocer...... 

POR ESO QUE QUEDE CLARO QUE LA RAZÒN POR LA QUE SE CIERRA NO ES PORQUE NO NOS GUSTE EL THREAD .... NOS ENCANTA!!!! PERO A UDS NO LOS VA A PARAR NI LA AMENAZA DEL BRIGG....

SALUDOS HERMOZO CHILE CON TODO NUESTRO CORAZÒN... AGGLIATI2005 SI QUIERES SEGUIR POSTEANDO BIENVENIDO Y CUALQUIER CHILENO QUE NOS HAGA CONOCER SU HERMOZO PAIS...

VANE DE ROSAS


----------

